# Venison Tender Loins



## jaynik (Jul 11, 2006)

Sometimes it works out well.  I'm calling yesterday a success even though I cooked them a little beyond what they needed and they dried out the slightest bit.  The bourbon marinade (36 hours) tenderized them so well though that the extra heat didn't ruin them.  I cooked them to about 180 and I think I could have stopped about 165 or so and had a little more juiciness.  My brother said they were a little overdone, but he had had about 53 beers by then so I didn't count his judgement.  Venison is good!

Get out there and smoke something!

Jay


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 11, 2006)

yo jaynik,
that pic ic beutimus??
my honeys son in law finally gave us the package.
of venison.

i will take your advise and stop at 165 degrees


----------

